# Cypripedium passerinum



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 3, 2009)

These are growing just west of the city...

Cypripedium passerinum











Lots of them had their dorsals folded over the pouch...










There were Ameriorchis rotundifolia there too.





I'm pretty sure this is an orchid





And this, but I'm still looking through my guidebook to figure out which one(s)





This was just a cool little wildflower that I'm still trying to ID...





Enjoy!


----------



## Rick (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice finds.

It's fun to get out and see orchids in the wild. Growing up in Los Angeles really makes you appreciate the fact that there is still wild to go see orchids in:wink:


----------



## mccallen (Jul 3, 2009)

The sixth flower looks like it could be _Platanthera hyperborea_ to me.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2009)

Nice! I was surprised to see the first pic with the dorsal so upright - most tend to cover the pouch. Was this in the Wagner Bog?

For the other orchid pictured, this is another entry in the confusing names contest. From what I understand, the one you have photographed, is correctly named Platanthera aquilonis. There is another, called Platanthera huronensis, which grows here, along with P. aquilonis, but I don't think you have it where you are. From people who have studied these species, I have heard that the best way to tell the difference is with a microscope - something about the column and the anther sacs. Platanthera hyperborea seems to be a different species that is not found in North America.


----------



## parvi_17 (Jul 3, 2009)

Gorgeous passerinum!

Kevin, Wagner Bog is west of Edmonton, not Calgary.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 3, 2009)

Kevin - these plants were all in a private natural area off of Highway 8, on the west side of Calgary, near the city limits.

I'm glad you guys think those unknowns are Platanthera - that's what I was thinking too. But I wasn't sure which species; my book describes quite a few.
(BTW, I really like my book, it's called "Wild Orchids of the Pacific Northwest and Canadian Rockies" by Paul Martin Brown.)


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 4, 2009)

very nice plants!!! The slipper is really cool !!! Unfortunately, I can't help for id! Jean


----------



## mccallen (Jul 4, 2009)

> Platanthera hyperborea seems to be a different species that is not found in North America.



Oh, for some reason I was under the impression that _huronensis_ used to be a variety of _hyperborea_. In any case, I can't be the only one confused by this because my references do state that _hyperborea_ grows in North America.


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 4, 2009)

Very nice pictures Jo! Thank you very much!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 4, 2009)

That first flower really is exceptional. Did the plant have more than one flower?


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jul 4, 2009)

Very nice photos, thanks! The Cyp passerinum is a real beauty.

Ron


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 4, 2009)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> That first flower really is exceptional. Did the plant have more than one flower?



No just one.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jul 4, 2009)

cool stuff!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2009)

Cyp passerinum is stunning -- I've not seen that one before.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 4, 2009)

LOvely, thanx for sharing.


----------



## arcticshaun (Jul 5, 2009)

I was posting my pics before looked at yours. The same orchids are just beginning to bloom here too. It will be interesting to see if there is any variation in the Cyps as these populations are over 1800 km apart. Your Amerorchis rotundifolia looks like it has more color than my locals.


Shaun


----------

